# Why I sold most of my Sitka Gear



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

This is meant to give information for those deciding whether to try some high end camo. It is not meant to be a bash, in fact there are a lot of things about Sitka clothing that I really like. I did keep some pieces, but most of the outer wear I decided was not worth the price. I get a 40% discount and even at that, I sold my Stratus Bibs, Stratus Jacket, Fanatic Vest, and Kelvin Jacket. I kept the incinerator hat, merino wool top and bottom, traverse hooded sweatshirt, and a jetstream jacket for everyday use.

This is based off of using the pieces for the 2013 hunting season

My PROS of Sitka:

1 The fit of the clothing is perfect for bowhunting. It is an athletic fit, I had five layers up top (Merino wool top, traverse, kelvin, stratus, and fanatic vest) and I did not fell puffy. It really is a "system" that works with each other.

2 I felt like the Elevated Optifade camo is very effective. If a deer looked my way due to movement or sound, as long as I stayed still, I did not have any deer out of at least a dozen encounters, spook after they looked at me.

3 It is very comfortable clothing and the pocket layout on the fanatic vest was awesome. I loved the kangaroo pouch and rangefinder holder. (The fanatic vest may be the only piece I regret selling)

4. Stratus Set is very effective against the wind, it really is windproof.


My CONS for Sitka

At the price they charge and even the price I paid (40% off), I pretty much expect perfect clothing and these are the issues that I felt were lacking. Some were big and some are small, but I will try to cover each one.

1. The Stratus and Fanatic are not waterproof, they are supposed to be water resistant and I did not think they even were that. For that kind of money, clothes should be water proof. You should not have to buy another super expensive set to put over the top of everything to be dry.

2. If they are not going to be waterproof, then they should be absolutely silent (like fleece). They are quiet clothes, but I have a rain jacked from Medalist that is just as, if not more quiet when drawing. I know when clothes become waterproof, there is usually a degree of sound that increases, but the Stratus and Fanatic are neither silent or waterproof.

3. The Stratus and Fanatic are absolute magnets for burrs and stickers. My other clothes will pick up the same amount, but you can just brush them off. The stickers and burrs become almost embedded in the material and when you pull them off, you actually pull out a small amount of material creating a fuzzy look. The outside material of the stratus and fanatic will actually catch on on small twigs, grass, and thorns creating this fuzzy look as well.

The first time I got a bunch of stickers and burrs in the stratus bibs, I put them in the wash to get them off. I followed all the instructions and when they came out they were very faded. I will include a picture (bibs are on the left after one wash and the jacket is on the right which is the color it should be) It was so bad that I contacted Sitka and showed them a picture. They agreed they should not have faded so much and let me exchange them for a new pair. I was very pleased with their customer service. 

I was more careful with the second set of bibs, but they started to get the fuzzy look after 3 or 4 hunts and I am not walking through thickets, briars and crazy thick stuff. Pretty much normal grass, trees, small branches. They are still functional, but I did not like that my gear looks old and weathered after just a few times out.

Those were my big concerns and these are my smaller ones.

1. The leg zipper's on the Stratus bibs only go up to mid calf so you can not have your boots on when you put the bibs on. Every other bibs I have seen the zipper goes up to at least the knee if not the thigh or hip.

2. When having multiple layers up top that all have zippers like the merino, traverse, kelvin, stratus and fanatic it gets a little bunched up around the neck. This was the only issue I had when layering the pieces..

3. The day I shot my buck, it was 14 degrees in the morning and got up to 30 degrees which is cold, but not crazy cold. I had on all my Sitka gear, insulated boots with merino wool socks, and arctic shield boot covers and I started getting cold around noon. I had food to keep up the calories, but I was disappointed that with a merino wool, traverse, Kelvin (up top), stratus set, and fanatic vest that I was chilly at 30 degrees. The incinerator hat did keep my head warm.


I hope this helps anyone trying to make a decision. There are some pieces of Sitka that I feel are worth it, but for the most part especially the outer wear, I feel it is too expensive for what you get. I am going to try some Onyx Arctic Shield Performance Fit II jacket and bibs and see how those work out. Thanks for your time.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

I looked at a parka and pair of pants one time at Jay's in northern Michigan - about $650 plus tax, I couldn't see where the cost was in the outfit.


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

I have looked at and tried on the Open country camo and think that the exterior of that would hold up better than the brushed fabric of the elevated optifade. But I don't think that is designed for sitting in a treestand during cold weather. I suppose you could throw on a Kelvin top and bottom under the jet stream jacket and timber pants, but then you are still not waterproof. I wanted Sitka to work out, it just seemed like a good idea until I put some time in the stand with it.


----------



## ohioshooter68 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'd agree on the issues with the burrs and the "fuzzy" look. They need to add some brush guards to the knees and legs of the bibs. Mine has huge holes in the knees and it drives me nuts. For the price they command you'd think they'd figure it out....


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

Hmm I had no idea the camo pattern also differed with the fabric. I really need to take a look at mine


----------



## booppr (Nov 24, 2006)

Thank you for that! I was about ready to take the plunge and buy some Sitka, and I am hard on my gear, so I'm kindof glad I haven't bought any of it yet


----------



## madstop14 (Jan 2, 2012)

Appreciate the review, makes it easier to tell myself I'm smart not cheap!


----------



## Bowthrow (Nov 30, 2012)

Glad I didn't get any. I'm all about spending money on good clothes but not if they don't do what I need them too. I'll stick with my under armour attire, I've been pleased with their clothing.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

I had a few Sitka pieces and sold them as well. I just couldn't justify the cost. It's good gear, but I get 90+% of what SG has with Cabela's and Core 4 Element clothing, for half the price.


----------



## dneafsey (Dec 16, 2013)

I am about to test my Brand New with tags Incinerator Jacket this weekend and Stratus pants, Traverse zip T and Stratus Hat. I am going to do some squirrel hunting and set up my trail cam so I will be in the Timber for about 5-8 hours. I will report back for sure since I in almost 900 bucks on this set up, dam I hope I did not make a big mistake with this gear. 

Dan


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

I have found that if a guy is spending that kind of money on hunting clothing it should be custom fit and last a lifetime with proper care. Wolfskin from Grey Wolf is that ticket. Sitka as you have found is an advertising hype. One can see there are several people that are not crazy about it when there are hundreds of items for sale an here alone.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

You will be happy with the Arctic Shield in the cold.


----------



## BvrHunter (Apr 8, 2010)

I loved the fit and feel of the stratus jacket and bibs that I had. But like said above, if I'm paying that much they should be waterproof. Wore them 2-3 times and sold them. Good review OP.


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to write this.


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

A positive I took away from the sitka clothes was how to layer. I bought a Kelvin equivalent down jacket from Browning for $75 (half off) and then an arctic shield vest for $35 (half off). If you put those together with the performance fit II jacket and bibs, I am in for a total of $420 vs $650 for the sitka (that's with my discount otherwise you would be over$1000). 

Plus the arctic shield is waterproof, and has some scent control, won't catch burrs, and is warmer. I do really like that elevated optifade pattern though. It is sweet


----------



## Nyles (Jul 15, 2009)

Artic shield? well nope Ill never buy it again way too hot for southern folks, ok if you dont walk in it, might be fine up north....WOOL my boy wool!


----------



## dneafsey (Dec 16, 2013)

I like trying out new stuff and after reading all the great reviews I was sold, however after reading the above I am questioning my purchase. To be fair I will test what I have purchased out in the field this weekend. I was sold on Sitka Optifade pattern but not pleased that it is all made in China.  Well I will write up a nice report on Sunday so stay tuned.


----------



## dneafsey (Dec 16, 2013)

No matter what set up you buy there will always be consumers that love it and consumers that hate it. As a Hunter from NY who use Woolrich Brand for the last 15 years I can honestly say wool outfits are the best but now with all the technology out there I decided to leave the comforts of home and try a new product, at least if this product (Sitka) fails, I will still be able to return to a known warm outfit.

Thanks again guys for all your responses.

Dan


----------



## moonshiner (Feb 28, 2010)

that was a great read Thanks! I have some sitka Core pieces. I want a Traverse hoodie & I have a Dakota vest. Thats about all I can afford.This piece reinforced my opinion that the outer gear would not fit my needs and most certainly not my pocket book.


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

Nyles said:


> Artic shield? well nope Ill never buy it again way too hot for southern folks, ok if you dont walk in it, might be fine up north....WOOL my boy wool!


That is actually encouraging, I don't have to walk very far to most of my spots and I am looking forward to being toasty warm.


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

dneafsey said:


> No matter what set up you buy there will always be consumers that love it and consumers that hate it. As a Hunter from NY who use Woolrich Brand for the last 15 years I can honestly say wool outfits are the best but now with all the technology out there I decided to leave the comforts of home and try a new product, at least if this product (Sitka) fails, I will still be able to return to a known warm outfit.
> 
> Thanks again guys for all your responses.
> 
> Dan


There are some really good qualities about Sitka, hopefully they will meet your criteria. I am sold on the optifade pattern too. I might pick up a larger than my size long sleeve core shirt to go over my outerwear. I believe the pattern works.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

My wife wanted to buy me a pants and a shirt for Christmas and i told her no way. Way to expensive for my taste.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

I found the same thing with a pair of celcius bibs I got 50% off about 5 years back, they soaked up water and got tore up fast in just a few short weeks and I sold them. i have some core 4 element stuff for 2 seasons that has held up great and doesnt get burrs very happy with their stuff


----------



## Rip78 (Mar 24, 2013)

I use artic shield they are warm. I war them up with a loop of para cord and a carabiner and clip them to my climber till I get to my tree. Then pull them up with my bow and put them on in stand. I never walk with them on.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

I just purchased some Kryptek and so far it's been the best purchase I made for hunting. I can't comment on Longevity as its new, but the warmth, craftsmanship and camo pattern are out of this world


----------



## Center Punch (Aug 18, 2003)

thank you for the honest report. I cant justify the absolute crazy prices they have.


----------



## maximus4444 (May 27, 2011)

It would be great if Gore would license out the Optifade patterns to other companies. I think the camo pattern is great. 

I like my early season suit from Sitka. I was planning on going with the Fanatic suit but your review has some great info that is making me rethink my plan. Thanks for putting up this information.


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

maximus4444 said:


> It would be great if Gore would license out the Optifade patterns to other companies. I think the camo pattern is great.
> 
> I like my early season suit from Sitka. I was planning on going with the Fanatic suit but your review has some great info that is making me rethink my plan. Thanks for putting up this information.


If you don't have to walk through the thick stuff and it's cold enough for the fanatic you may not have to worry about rain, just snow. I thought it was weird that Sitka would give their warmest clothes (incinerator) gortex when if it's that cold you probably won't get wet because it will be snowing and not raining.


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

I am hearing about brands I didn't even know existed. Man some of the stuff makes Sitka look affordable!


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

matlocc said:


> I am hearing about brands I didn't even know existed. Man some of the stuff makes Sitka look affordable!


Mat

Honest truth I found out about Core4elements and Kryptek from Archerytalk and glad I did.


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

I got the stratus bibs and jacket really like them, but they do pick up evey thing sticky, I wore the bibs for 3 weeks looks like I had had them for 3 years, the otifade cant work as they look like a bad plaid after they become so fuzzy.

Over all the fit is where its at, I normally get cold pretty easy, but the wind stopper does work.


----------



## razorhog12 (Dec 31, 2013)

I used sitka gear last year. I'm ashamed of how much I spent on it. I could've bought a high end bow for less. Especially after spending $230 for the complete set up of natgear winterceptor...jacket....pants....bibs....Balaclava.....gloves ...etc.....and to be honest, natgear has exceeded my expectations. It is as water resistant as you can get. It does soak in water in heavy rain or endured periods of light rain,and can get slightly heavy, however, it never penetrated to the skin. Its bonafide windproof. You will sweat in 20 degrees with the bibs on. And to top things off, the lighter colored pattern is extremely effective. Like sitka, it breaks up the outline. I recently had a doe with twins come directly downwind of me at 20 yds. She stomped and blew for nearly an hour, yet she could not find me. She almost looked confused. All in all, I've found out throughout the years that you don't have to spend a grand to get effective clothing. There's an awful lot of old timers out there with big bucks on the wall that they killed wearing blue jeans and flannel shirts. So if you really think about it, your camo system is only as effective as you are still.


----------



## razorhog12 (Dec 31, 2013)

I used sitka gear last year. I'm ashamed of how much I spent on it. I could've bought a high end bow for less. Especially after spending $230 for the complete set up of natgear winterceptor...jacket....pants....bibs....Balaclava.....gloves ...etc.....and to be honest, natgear has exceeded my expectations. It is as water resistant as you can get. It does soak in water in heavy rain or endured periods of light rain,and can get slightly heavy, however, it never penetrated to the skin. Its bonafide windproof. You will sweat in 20 degrees with the bibs on. And to top things off, the lighter colored pattern is extremely effective. Like sitka, it breaks up the outline. I recently had a doe with twins come directly downwind of me at 20 yds. She stomped and blew for nearly an hour, yet she could not find me. She almost looked confused. All in all, I've found out throughout the years that you don't have to spend a grand to get effective clothing. There's an awful lot of old timers out there with big bucks on the wall that they killed wearing blue jeans and flannel shirts. So if you really think about it, your camo system is only as effective as you are still.


----------



## wekilldeer (Nov 26, 2008)

Whether or not Sitka (or any other high end brand) is right for you is definately an individual choice. Body type, hunting style, and money all play an important role in the clothing you choose. The fit is very athletic, it wont fit all body types well. I think that Sitka is geared primarily for the western spot-and-stalk hunter despite increased efforts by sitka to cater toward whitetail/stand hunting. I feel you can do better for cheaper if you are a stand hunter. With all that being said I feel that for me and the active style hunting that I do, Sitka is worth it. I cant afford a new wardrobe each year but over the last few years I have built a collection that has been very durable and comfortable and fits my hunting needs perfectly. I have never tried Core 4 Element, or other new gen athletic hunting wear but I am pleased enough with my Sitka gear that I dont have too.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

I sent my Badlands Impact jacket in for a zipper repair about a week ago and today I got a new jacket sent back to me!


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

I went from ASAT to Sitka. The hype is what made me buy Sitka. I immediately noticed the fuzz material, non waterproof, and blue tint.. then started getting busted more than ever. I bought the stratus and fanatic gear used on AT. I sold all of it on AT too for the same amount I purchased it for.. 

So, there's an option for someone wanting to get there feet wet with shetka if they don't think what I'm saying is the truth. 
I'm sticking to wool under asat.


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

wekilldeer said:


> Whether or not Sitka (or any other high end brand) is right for you is definately an individual choice. Body type, hunting style, and money all play an important role in the clothing you choose. The fit is very athletic, it wont fit all body types well. I think that Sitka is geared primarily for the western spot-and-stalk hunter despite increased efforts by sitka to cater toward whitetail/stand hunting. I feel you can do better for cheaper if you are a stand hunter. With all that being said I feel that for me and the active style hunting that I do, Sitka is worth it. I cant afford a new wardrobe each year but over the last few years I have built a collection that has been very durable and comfortable and fits my hunting needs perfectly. I have never tried Core 4 Element, or other new gen athletic hunting wear but I am pleased enough with my Sitka gear that I dont have too.


I think this is very true. If I lived in the mountains or did a bunch of stalking I think the sitka designed for this might be more justifiable. For treestand hunting it's not.


----------



## higdeezy45b (Feb 4, 2011)

I would buy a back up bow off of the classifieds if I had that kind of money to spend on hunting clothes..... Makes no sense to me.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have sitka, badlands, and some core4. I'm happy with it all. I"m glad to pay good money for my stuff as I had all garbage growing up.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

I am out in Vegas at the Shot Show. Got to talk directly to my rep for Atlanta about thier gear. It was an interesting conversation, definitely sensitive to the cost of the product. I described my irritation with not being able to find the items I wanted at the end of the season this year, and he said that is how they wanted it. Thought that was an odd response. I've bought a bunch of high end backpacking, hiking, and fly fishing gear over the years. It all seems more durable and less costly than Sitka. After looking at it in detail with the rep yesterday, I'm not sure I would invest in it. I also looked at First Lite, Badlands, and Kryptec at the show. The challenge I had with the latter three is that they just don't have exactlay what I think I want. I honestly am thinking that the best thing to do it layers, and cover it all up with my ASAT 3D Leafy suit...

To the OP: holy smokes dude that is a lot of layers you are wearing for those temperatures. You must have zero body fat! I would sweat to death with all that on...


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

I have accent pants and core tops, i have open country and forest, i have no issues with fading on either..... i hunt the desert and was just in arizona 2 weeks ago, i picked up not a single anything stuck to the clothing.....i have no issues with any zippers

I did get most mine really cheap, on all 3 sets of pants and tops i paid no more than $95 for each outfit i bought, i have 3 pants and 3 tops. so to get a top and bottom for $90-95 is quite cheap. 

only have a vest and have no issues with that either, zippers are fine and work great. Never owned any of the rain gear or thicker cold weather jackets


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

I've had my eye on the cabelas alaskan outfitter line as well.. I have a hard time finding pants that fit noone makes smalls (tough life being short and skinny)


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

When it comes to Sitka, you're paying for the name, not the quality.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

My take; The Sitka clothing is about as good as it gets for Mountain hunting- period. Yes, there are other comparable lines- like Kuiu- and yes its a bit pricey. 

I can tell you that its been a great investment for me though I only own the functional pieces that I would use and not the whole line. Buy the Ascent or Mtn pant on sale and you will have a quality piece of gear that lasts many years.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

SWOreBowHunter said:


> When it comes to Sitka, you're paying for the name, not the quality.


I disagree. Not many companies stand behind their clothing like sitka does. I own several sitka outfits and they are very well made. Seem to be quality products.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

South Man said:


> I disagree. Not many companies stand behind their clothing like sitka does. I own several sitka outfits and they are very well made. Seem to be quality products.


I agree


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

tpcollins said:


> I looked at a parka and pair of pants one time at Jay's in northern Michigan - about $650 plus tax, I couldn't see where the cost was in the outfit.


I live a mile from jays and every time I go in there (every day) they never have any Sitka stuff, except hats. Myself.....would never buy anything that over priced. I have tried them on and feels the same as all my Medalist Gear


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

iked989 said:


> I live a mile from jays and every time I go in there (every day) they never have any Sitka stuff, except hats. Myself.....would never buy anything that over priced. I have tried them on and feels the same as all my Medalist Gear


Just about everything at Jays is over priced. I stop in there once in a while going up north or coming back. Never saw anything for a price that made me glad I stopped. Now the surplus store next door, that place is cool.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

All those with opti forest in 2xl pm me Ill but the worthless junk just make it a good deal


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

Kb83 said:


> Just about everything at Jays is over priced. I stop in there once in a while going up north or coming back. Never saw anything for a price that made me glad I stopped. Now the surplus store next door, that place is cool.


surplus store? only thing next to jays is a gas station...lol, I live by the one in Gaylord, there is also one in clare.


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

Though the op didn't want this to turn into bashing it did. My observation from the comments.

Majority as in all but 2 who don't like Sitka haven't bought it and price is the big factor. Don't knock it till you try it and don't knock it because you can't afford it. I bought a set and it's at another house, I'll post up my review. Hey it might come up the same as the op. But atleast I will have tried it.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

iked989 said:


> surplus store? only thing next to jays is a gas station...lol, I live by the one in Gaylord, there is also one in clare.


The one in clare is the one we generally go to. I have been to the one in gaylord once when I went through there to get to atlanta. Now I go through waters and haven't stopped there in a while. The one in gaylord was much smaller. Sorry for the hijack op!


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

Kb83 said:


> The one in clare is the one we generally go to. I have been to the one in gaylord once when I went through there to get to atlanta. Now I go through waters and haven't stopped there in a while. The one in gaylord was much smaller. Sorry for the hijack op!


You must mean Fredrick, cant get to Atlanta from waters unless you go through military bombing range. that's not open to us off roaders any more...lol


----------



## Timmyroe (Nov 13, 2012)

Fanatic suit is not warm, 30 degrees with core base layers and traverse layer. 

Fit is okay but all the fabric around the neck sucks and drives me nuts

Material is not durable on the fanatic 

Not a big fan on the cross zipper either seems like a good idea at first but I would rather just have a straight zipper.

Really going to go a different way with my Set up next year 

Sitka may be better for warm weather stuff. For cold weather whitetail hunting they miss the mark 

Fanatic suit during prime time whitetail hunting in IL = hunts cut short due to cold + choking feeling whole time during hunt as you add more and more sitka layers trying to stay warm and each layer has a dang collar. 

Really not worth the money,optifade is a great camo tho,about the only good thing I can say about it


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

jacobh said:


> All those with opti forest in 2xl pm me Ill but the worthless junk just make it a good deal


x2.


----------



## jaytea24 (Sep 26, 2012)

Timmyroe said:


> Fanatic suit is not warm, 30 degrees with core base layers and traverse layer.
> 
> Fit is okay but all the fabric around the neck sucks and drives me nuts
> 
> ...


couldn't disagree more

if you aren't warm in a fanatic suit at 30 degrees you have issues. i wear mine into single digits.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

For as bad as sitka is I still have not received a pm wanting to sell me any yet lol






pinski79 said:


> x2.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Very happy with my Incinerator jacket and bibs. Warmest suite I have ever wore. love the optifade forest too..


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

I sold all my other camo besides my snow camo, to buy sitka. Being small, (petite female), it is the best fit I have ever had. Function is real, they seem to make it for a man which is good, not one piece of " womens" hunting clothes I have ever tried, is made for real hunting conditions, as opposed to being "pretty".( Boots n all, they think we are only going out for an hour or two I guess?) The pattern is tops, had many look right at me and never get uncomfortable/spooked. Downfalls are, it is noisy on a tree on your back, the fanatic is tough to zip up when in a stand, and it has to be either zipped open, or all the way up, halfway up .causes obstruction of movement, and alot of clothing flopping around your neck area. No velcro is good for eastern bowhunters, and the shooting glove it was way loud on a piece that is constant on-off. Both my traverse gloves and my shootiing gloves need replacing after only 1 3 month season too. I still love my sitka gear. Best this girl has had so far--


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

jaytea24 said:


> couldn't disagree more
> 
> if you aren't warm in a fanatic suit at 30 degrees you have issues. i wear mine into single digits.


I'm with ya. Works for me in MN


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

jacobh said:


> For as bad as sitka is I still have not received a pm wanting to sell me any yet lol


I'll sell you a stratus beanie,that's all your getting from me.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

hoytalphamax said:


> I'll sell you a stratus beanie,that's all your getting from me.


won't fit me


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

I have one year in with a fanatic set (bibs and jacket) and my only complaint is the burrs stick and picking them off can make it fuzzy. Thankfully I don't care if its fuzzy or not but if that stuff gets to you be expected to be annoyed, at least temporarily (fuzziness went away with mine after wearing again). Fit and function were great but I was very impressed with the warmth. I'm surprised someone said they were cold at 30 because I sat all day in the 20s and 30s with just a merino top and hoodie underneath with jeans on the bottom. Everyone is different to how they handle cold but I was sick of needing to dress like the stay puff marshmallow man to stay warm and am happy with the fanatic suit.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Really is a BS thread...Why I sold my Sitka.....a bunch of crap that dishes on a very good company and some hack comes out of the woodwork and slams them- this should be pulled


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Beendare said:


> Really is a BS thread...Why I sold my Sitka.....a bunch of crap that dishes on a very good company and some hack comes out of the woodwork and slams them- this should be pulled


I think he was more just give a review on his experience with this line of clothing. I never herd him bash or "slam" them he simply stated his pro's and con's based on his experience. I haven't really seen anyone slam them on this thread. They seem to make great cloths but as with everything there are other options that work better in some areas than others and its all about buying what works for the individual. And let's be honest their price is pretty outrageous. I liked the Russell APX and it was very very close to sitka in performance and quality for a fraction of the price. Core4 is another example. Cant get upset because someone doesnt like something you do. If its ok to express your praise for a product it is equally ok for someone to express their unhappiness.


----------



## Square_Dancer (Nov 12, 2012)

I only have 3 Sitka pieces.
Stratus pants
Fanatic jacket
Fanatic bibs

IMO, the Forest Series gear is great for cold weather treestand hunting. But there early season stuff is way, way overpriced. $200 for a light weight jacket that will be worn in 70-65 degree weather is ridiculous.


----------



## mrbillbrown (Sep 30, 2009)

I've sold 99% of my "random & miscellaneous" camo and replaced it all with Sitka. (I did keep a few pieces to wear when trimming lanes etc... or playing with the kids)
Sitka gear is made well, layers well, and fits my needs when hunting. Thanks to the OP for giving his pros & cons list from a user's perspective. IMHO opinion I'd rather hear from users than salesmen. The stuff works for me and I'm glad to have it.


----------



## jaytea24 (Sep 26, 2012)

anyone complaining about burs in their sitka clearly has not worn wool.....

i love mine.


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

pinski79 said:


> won't fit me


Yea it will,it's to loose on my small head..I like my beanies to fit tight.


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

Beendare said:


> Really is a BS thread...Why I sold my Sitka.....a bunch of crap that dishes on a very good company and some hack comes out of the woodwork and slams them- this should be pulled


Really, that's what you took away from my review. Read it again. I think they are a good company. I think their mountain clothing is really good. For treestand hunting I feel there are better options at much cheaper prices. If you like sitka and it works for you then I think that is great. My main goal was to help those who were on the fence with a pros and cons list. When I was researching sitka I read as many reviews as possible.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

pikemaster11 said:


> Really, that's what you took away from my review. Read it again. I think they are a good company. I think their mountain clothing is really good. For treestand hunting I feel there are better options at much cheaper prices. If you like sitka and it works for you then I think that is great. My main goal was to help those who were on the fence with a pros and cons list. When I was researching sitka I read as many reviews as possible.


I think you were very unbiased, and as someone who is searching right now, helpful for me. I told the Sitka rep a bunch of the same things on Tuesday at the SHOT Show.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

hoytalphamax said:


> Yea it will,it's to loose on my small head..I like my beanies to fit tight.


Really?Good to know. Flex fit ball caps don't even fit me. I have one beanie that fits and it's a realtree mt. dew freebie


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

Man that burr thing is goign to drive me nuts. I loved the OPs review just because its a different perspective doesnt mean that its bashing. Jeez.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Timmyroe said:


> Fanatic suit is not warm, 30 degrees with core base layers and traverse layer.
> 
> Fit is okay but all the fabric around the neck sucks and drives me nuts
> 
> ...


Ok. I bought the fanatic bibs n jacket and wore them in minus 20 temps (celsius) and never got cold. Only base layer was under armour 3.0 cold gear. Sitka is worth the money to me. I am buying lighter sitka gear for sept oct hunts because the fanatic gear is too warm to wear that time of year.


----------



## DirtyD (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for your time and effort you put into writing this. It means a lot that people do these sort of things and really help out other hunters on this forum.


----------



## charvey9 (Mar 3, 2013)

Keep in mind that waterproofing normally means it doesn't breathe well. Even materials that breathe well, like gore-tex, will get you soaked after a little hiking. Since the Forest pattern is advertised for elevated whitetail hunters, maybe you have a point that it should all be waterproof for all the tree stand guys. However, I prefer the forest pattern for the rain forests of the PNW coast range and cascades. I'm glad the stratus gear is not waterproof, so I can hike miles and miles in it without getting soaked in my own sweat.


----------



## Timmyroe (Nov 13, 2012)

Haha yeah right! I think either you guys work for sitka or have your ego involved with your buy and are trying to justify it.

I own the suit,for the last two season . Not impressed 

Not warm
Not durable
Picks of burs like a MFer
Fades quickly
Bunches up around neck horribly!!
First year the cheap suspender strap on bibs started to come unstiched 
Just all around not great for cold weather stand hunting 

For gear this high priced it is really unacceptable to have these sort of problems

Spend your money else where guys 

Inless you your the type that wants to get on here and defend your purchase every chance you get all while the whole time in the back of your head you know this stuff kind of sucks 

While you got 1000+ in your suit and layers some other dude probably dropped 400 -500 on cabelas latest jacket bib set and is prolly warmer then you


----------



## fredmb (Nov 19, 2013)

I had bought a significant amount of Sitka clothes as well and to tell you the truth I couldn't be more disappointed. Just cheaply made. Glued seams came undone with very little use. Their customer service was even worse then their quality of clothing. I personally would steer clear.


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

fredmb said:


> I had bought a significant amount of Sitka clothes as well and to tell you the truth I couldn't be more disappointed. Just cheaply made. Glued seams came undone with very little use. Their customer service was even worse then their quality of clothing. I personally would steer clear.


This guy is out of his mind, I dont usually just discount people but I will this one. Customer service is top notch.


----------



## treetops (May 17, 2011)

Mostly agree with the OP...loved to wear my Sitka mountain pants/Core long sleeve early/mid season. The fit is unbeatable (again, this would depend on how you're built) they hold up well to briars and dry quickly. Had a Jetstream jacket, again fit was perfect, but dam that thing was cold. I almost lit a fire in it to get warm...wearing first lite llano/chama and the Jetstream on a 30 degree day. Went back to the truck and got my Arctic shield H4 for the afternoon sit, and stayed so toasty I napped for a bit. So, for what my opinion is worth, It's great technical clothing (fit/zippers/pockets) but doesn't quite cut it in the warmth department. And, sorry, already sold all of it 
Kryptek, while not a lot cheaper, is very comparable (and I like the Highlander pattern better than either Optifade). With that being said, I sold the Kryptek also!
Next year will be Early season: ASAT 3D...Mid season: Predator OPT Brown deception (also comparable to the other 2 as technical clothing)...and I guess Late season: Arctic Shield (I really hate Realtree AP though)


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

pikemaster11 said:


> Really, that's what you took away from my review. Read it again. I think they are a good company. I think their mountain clothing is really good. For treestand hunting I feel there are better options at much cheaper prices. If you like sitka and it works for you then I think that is great. My main goal was to help those who were on the fence with a pros and cons list. When I was researching sitka I read as many reviews as possible.


So why don't I start a thread with the title in big bold letter, *"Why you are a child molester"* once that title is out there....its out there. I don't have a problem with your review, its the title. I don't own any of their treestand stuff so I don't know how spot on you are with your comments or not.

I get that you did it to get an abnormal amount of attention to your opinion. But I'm a small business guy and get that company reputations are fragile. Sitka is a quality company with a great reputation. Can you buy stuff cheaper that works just as well- sometimes. They made a name in awesome mountain hunting clothing- its killer stuff. Is it expensive- sure. Are guys going to P___ and moan because its expensive- sure. So what if you can't afford a Lexus- its still a bad a__ car. I work hard to afford the good stuff, maybe some of the guys complaining should try that......or is the fact unemployment is being discontinued putting guys in a bad mood.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Beendare said:


> So why don't I start a thread with the title in big bold letter, *"Why you are a child molester"* once that title is out there....its out there. I don't have a problem with your review, its the title. I don't own any of their treestand stuff so I don't know how spot on you are with your comments or not.
> 
> I get that you did it to get an abnormal amount of attention to your opinion. But I'm a small business guy and get that company reputations are fragile. Sitka is a quality company with a great reputation. Can you buy stuff cheaper that works just as well- sometimes. They made a name in awesome mountain hunting clothing- its killer stuff. Is it expensive- sure. Are guys going to P___ and moan because its expensive- sure. So what if you can't afford a Lexus- its still a bad a__ car. I work hard to afford the good stuff, maybe some of the guys complaining should try that......or is the fact unemployment is being discontinued putting guys in a bad mood.


The last part you wrote told us all we need to know about your "opinion". Pretty sad to say the least. If it was me I would as to have that one deleted.


----------



## fredmb (Nov 19, 2013)

Discount whoever you want there hotrod, crap service is crap service. When you have to return the same product 3 times because a lack of competence on their end (they continually blamed each other for messing up), then I'm going to go ahead and call that bad customer service.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

the only thing that bothered me was its made in China for the price,I would expect something different..one guy complained the zippers were plastic and he wanted metal for that price, well I like plastic
in very cold weather metal will some times freeze if water gets on them.. each to their own I guess ..


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

Beendare said:


> So why don't I start a thread with the title in big bold letter, *"Why you are a child molester"* once that title is out there....its out there. I don't have a problem with your review, its the title. I don't own any of their treestand stuff so I don't know how spot on you are with your comments or not.
> 
> I get that you did it to get an abnormal amount of attention to your opinion. But I'm a small business guy and get that company reputations are fragile. Sitka is a quality company with a great reputation. Can you buy stuff cheaper that works just as well- sometimes. They made a name in awesome mountain hunting clothing- its killer stuff. Is it expensive- sure. Are guys going to P___ and moan because its expensive- sure. So what if you can't afford a Lexus- its still a bad a__ car. I work hard to afford the good stuff, maybe some of the guys complaining should try that......or is the fact unemployment is being discontinued putting guys in a bad mood.


I wrote the title because that is exactly what I did, sell most of my sitka. You admit you have not even tried the sitka I was referring to. If you had tried it out, and disagreed with my review that would mean something. I am glad you can afford sitka, you should go buy the pieces that were reviewed and then give your opinion instead of just blindly defending the product. 

I really like Elite bows, but that doesn't mean every one of them is good. You can have a stand up company (which I have said about sitka) that makes top notch products (which I have said about their mountain clothing) that comes up short in other products. 
These clothes are an investment which I could afford and did buy them. From my experiences they did not live up to my expectations. If they meet your needs (which you don't know since you haven't tried them) then I am honestly glad that someone found hunting gear they enjoy.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

pikemaster11 said:


> I wrote the title because that is exactly what I did, sell most of my sitka. You admit you have not even tried the sitka I was referring to. If you had tried it out, and disagreed with my review that would mean something. I am glad you can afford sitka, you should go buy the pieces that were reviewed and then give your opinion instead of just blindly defending the product.
> 
> I really like Elite bows, but that doesn't mean every one of them is good. You can have a stand up company (which I have said about sitka) that makes top notch products (which I have said about their mountain clothing) that comes up short in other products.
> These clothes are an investment which I could afford and did buy them. From my experiences they did not live up to my expectations. If they meet your needs (which you don't know since you haven't tried them) then I am honestly glad that someone found hunting gear they enjoy.


I think you gave a good review, and good logical responses. I wish more people would operate from a fact base on here...

From what I can tell, Sitka is good, not great. I've not bought any, and the reason why is the broad range of reviews. I spoke to them first hand at the Shot Show this week, and while I was impressed with the knowledge, they did a lot of selling instead of showing.

At those prices, you should never have any issues...I have three Mountain Hardware pieces that I have skied in for years...not a single issue or complaint...durable as can be. Jacket, pants, and fleece...

I didn't see anything wrong with the title...it is true and factual...


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

tpcollins said:


> I looked at a parka and pair of pants one time at Jay's in northern Michigan - about $650 plus tax, I couldn't see where the cost was in the outfit.


it's a wonder how these companies stay in business. there is no way in **** i would pay that much for one outfit much less 5 of them. i have paid less than that for good running dependable vehicles.


----------



## my3sons (Mar 9, 2011)

Most good reviews give the pros and the cons which is what the OP did. I don't own any of it, but if I was in the market to buy some I would of took this in to play and made the decession based on mine. I would probably not spend that kind of money on hunting clothes but that is my choice, nice honest review as the OP see's them. Blake


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

Once again Thanks to the OP for doing this....But I still don't understand why all of the sudden we have 20 people with Sitka gear that are unhappy with,but every thread you look into these people are telling others to buy Sitka.


I mean was someone scared to stand up or what ?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

hoytalphamax said:


> Once again Thanks to the OP for doing this....But I still don't understand why all of the sudden we have 20 people with Sitka gear that are unhappy with,but every thread you look into these people are telling others to buy Sitka.
> 
> 
> I mean was someone scared to stand up or what ?


Well, as someone who got completely berated by the IBAs (internet bad asses) hiding behind their keyboards and hurling precision insults and color commentary when I tried to write an objective review of my experience with BowTech, I can only surmise that many others don't want to be subjected to that.

Not that I can't take it, it's just that it becomes a meaningless back and forth between posters and the threads devolve into useless pages of waste.

That, and Sitka hasn't been around that long, at least not for the masses, so maybe it is just now getting critical mass and also sufficient usage to have a POV.


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

I respect the OP's views on Sitka. 
I am curious how there Blizzard line stacks up that there coming out with this year. 
I know I plan on sporting Sitka clothes this fall. A little over 20 Oz's for a rain gear set. Yeah I am liking that when I am hiked back into the wilderness.


----------



## kodiakfly (Sep 29, 2013)

pikemaster11 said:


> If I lived in the mountains or did a bunch of stalking I think the sitka designed for this might be more justifiable. For treestand hunting it's not.


Good original post, and I think this sums it up pretty well. I get the same discount you do, so I have a lot of Sitka stuff and it's been great...but I hunt mountains and my rain gear (Stormfront) is 100%, taped-seam waterproof. My "dry" hunting set up is the Mountain paints with the Jetstream and they've been great and work as advertised. 

I've only used stuff from the Big Game portion of their line, but (and this may be a bold statement, so don't everyone bash me all at once) I think what we have here is like what happened when Under Armour first got into fishing and hunting clothes...they sucked. Everything from materials to design wasn't what it should've/could've been. It looked cool and was expensive, but it was behind fishing/hunting brands that had been around a while because UA just threw it together and maybe or maybe didn't do their R&D or ask the right guys. As they got some experience to them, got input, and feedback their fishing and hunting lines improved and now they're fine. Sitka is a western/mountain hunting company that has gotten into treestand and duck blind hunting and their offerings in those fields may just be a bit behind in form and function. 

Other than the fading, I didn't read where you mentioned anything falling apart...and that's good. I read of design issues and their poor choice in materials. This is just my take on it, but even before you posted, I'd kinda thought this. Hopefully they'll catch up with the Big Game line.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

I have now owned Sitka and First Lite and for the money, I was not impressed at all. Will not purchase either one again for that kind of cash.


----------



## BuckswithBows (Nov 26, 2011)

Price and quality is big for me. I laugh to my self every time I pick up a piece of Sitka gear. I can't see why someone would spend that kind of cash on that stuff. It really is ridiculous.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I can get a 40% discount and I still don't buy the stuff. Just bought a Cabelas jacket for $50 today 

When it gets cold I'm cozy warm in my HBS so no need for pricey cold weather gear.


----------



## Timmyroe (Nov 13, 2012)

Kodiakfly has it about right 

My opinion comes from using the clothing for 2 years. 

Sucks to spend this kind of money and be disappointed,I worked a lot of hours to buy my gear so for awhile I had my ego invested with it and made excuse to justify the money spent on my tote full of sitka 

Then I finally just bit the bullet and realized this stuff is terrible for cold weather deer hunting period. For all the reason I listed in my earlier post 

I bought into the marketing and hype,sucks but life goes on

I know for an absolute fact I could have thumb through a cabelas book and put together a system that would serve my needs wayyyy better for half the money!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Still waiting for the Pms for the 2xl. I have a xlg UA jacket and size 40 pants in UA rut worn very little Id even trade for your sitka junk


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

I do not use my Sitka gear for extreme cold but for moderate weather and for active hunting out west it is as good as it gets. The 90% pants and jacket are my go to gear on my elk hunts. And it was like iron.


----------



## Timmyroe (Nov 13, 2012)

Tracker12 you are right 

Warm-moderate temps sitka great

Cold weather sitka terrible


----------



## theloghouser (Aug 16, 2002)

go all the way and get Kuiu gear.


----------



## Deone (Aug 10, 2006)

For the way I hunt, it is worth every penny! 
Spot and talk only...athletic fit that doesn't grab everything I crawl by. Everything else I have worn has been baggy and very loud!
I do not sit in any type of stand so I have no input there.

Actually, I check the classifieds daily looking a my next great buy.

Deone


----------



## moonshiner (Feb 28, 2010)

Beendare said:


> So why don't I start a thread with the title in big bold letter, *"Why you are a child molester"* once that title is out there....its out there. I don't have a problem with your review, its the title. I don't own any of their treestand stuff so I don't know how spot on you are with your comments or not.
> 
> I get that you did it to get an abnormal amount of attention to your opinion. But I'm a small business guy and get that company reputations are fragile. Sitka is a quality company with a great reputation. Can you buy stuff cheaper that works just as well- sometimes. They made a name in awesome mountain hunting clothing- its killer stuff. Is it expensive- sure. Are guys going to P___ and moan because its expensive- sure. So what if you can't afford a Lexus- its still a bad a__ car. I work hard to afford the good stuff, maybe some of the guys complaining should try that......or is the fact unemployment is being discontinued putting guys in a bad mood.


WOW Beendare you have a serous reading comprehension problem and hopefully a drinking problem because your responses were wayyyyyyy overboard. 
please tell me what your business is so I can make a point of never to put one cent in your pocket.


----------



## csav (Feb 14, 2013)

I wore the fanatic bibs and vest this winter. My only complaint was it had to be below 30 to wear it. Really warm for me.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Yeah, overboard, I admit. My frustration with the internet and its plethora of old wives tales and bad advice is creeping in again. Anytime someone can blast a good solid person, bowhunhting celebrity, company, etc. in the title of a thread like that while hiding behind the keyboard just doesn't seem right to me.

As I've said, I have no problem with the review- his opinion which is overwhelmed by the millions of happy Sitka customers. The other random guys blast them due to it being expensive. I have had a few PM off line questions from guys asking this or that and whether a piece of gear is "worth it" and they mentioned they are on unemployment and didn't want to get a job until it ran out- thats where that out of context rant came from btw- a bit of frustration there leaking out too.

Carry on...


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

jacobh said:


> Still waiting for the Pms for the 2xl. I have a xlg UA jacket and size 40 pants in UA rut worn very little Id even trade for your sitka junk


There's only like two or three people saying it's junk. Everyone else is saying it's good gear, just not worth the price.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

I've got my share of sitka. But on a cold day I'll wear my stratus gear and Heater Body Suit. Now that is the best investment I've made for cold gear.


----------



## clafountain2 (Nov 7, 2010)

thinking of selling my new stratus gear after reading all of your reviews on here....it's nice but def don't want my expensive gear to not last long...thinking of returning it and going with my initial thought of Under Armour, possibly checking out some cabelas brand or kryptek but idk how the pattern works here in the midwest


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

I just went to my shop here, and the owner says he loves it and has had no issues...so I don't know...still seems to be high priced and not as well built as my other gear...


----------



## clafountain2 (Nov 7, 2010)

my thought is for the money spend on it, it should last damn near forever...i have 2 different outfits that i've had for 4+ years with nothing wrong with them...one for early season and cabelas berber for late season i wanted the stratus suit for mid season but can also wear early and late if i wanted to with the proper layering..


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

csav said:


> I wore the fanatic bibs and vest this winter. My only complaint was it had to be below 30 to wear it. Really warm for me.


Yep. Fanatic gear is meant for cold weather only.


----------



## kodiakfly (Sep 29, 2013)

I'll add this to my original statement; I think that a lot of people need to remember "what" Sitka (or Kyptek, Kuiu, etc...) are "meant" to be. Western/mountain/active hunting clothing. I keep reading about it not being warm enough and it being too expensive. By comparison to a standard puff jacket from Cabelas for sitting in a tree stand, sure it cost more and it's not as warm. I read in this thread the Jetstream jacket isn't warm enough....it's not supposed to be warm. It's a shell. The insulation beneath it is supposed to be warm, the Jetstream is there to block the wind and light precip. 

I think of these companies as being Arc'teryx, Marmot, Mountain Hardwear, etc, but with camo and with hunting features. Go look at what Arc'teryx shells and windstopper garments cost, and you'll see they're largely the same price, materials and quality. 

Now to tie this into my other post and the guys using Sitka for tree stand hunting...you see a lot of guys mountain hunting in Arc'teryx and MH, but how many guys tree stand hunt in either of those? Not very many, if any. I don't think Sitka is expensive for what it is and what it's originally meant to be used for. Go outfit yourself for mountain climbing or higher elevation trekking and you'll see the same prices and type of gear without the camo. 

And like I said before, Sitka has a mountain pedigree and is trying to make tree stand and duck blind gear...and it may take some time to get there. And I agree...you don't need to spend hundreds on tree stand insulation. If I lived in the Midwest and I was buying Sitka to go sit in a tree stand, or even stalk farm land...I could see being disappointed with a $350 piece of gear and not seeing the "hype" compared to standard Cabelas line of gear. But mountain hunting where weight is important, layering can literally be life-or-death and like Sitka says about clothing being gear...my Sitka is just like the non-hunting mountain brands, which I also own and use for hunting and I don' think their prices or "warmth" are out of line.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Seems as though the western hunters like them. To expensive for me...cannot justify the price or colors for hunting the swamps down here in south Georgia. 

It is amazing what Sitka has done with the brand. It is made in China and I would bet delivered to their door as a full garment for less than $40. They have a brilliant marketing strategy charging $300-$500 per garment! I bet the owners are laughing all the way to the bank!


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

For those wanting to buy used there are plenty of items fro sale in the classifieds. For those wanting garments custom fit to your build that will last longer, not collect burrs and last a lifetime call Gray Wolf Woolens. You will save money as well and it will be made right here in the good ole USA.


----------



## kodiakfly (Sep 29, 2013)

TheScOuT said:


> Seems as though the western hunters like them. To expensive for me...cannot justify the price or colors for hunting the swamps down here in south Georgia.
> 
> It is amazing what Sitka has done with the brand. It is made in China and I would bet delivered to their door as a full garment for less than $40. They have a brilliant marketing strategy charging $300-$500 per garment! I bet the owners are laughing all the way to the bank!


Agreed. We can put it in terms of boots as well. The boots I wear here (Sportiva Lhotse) cost four times as much as the ones I wore in a tree stand (LaCrosse Burley). I'd not wear my Sportiva in a swamp or in a corn field, nor would I spent that kind of money to do so. But here, if my boot won't take a crampon and doesn't have the support...it's not of much use to me. 

As far as marketing strategy...I don't think it's quite that much of a mark up, but regardless that's market value so that's what we pay. If I want a GoreTex jacket for $40, I should start my own company and have them shipped to my door. 

Here's some of Sitka's "civilian" competition-

GTX shell-
http://www.arcteryx.com/product.asp...subcat=Waterproof_Shell&model=Theta-AR-Jacket

Windstopper shell- (This one is over a $100 more than a Sitka Jetstream jacket.)
http://www.arcteryx.com/product.asp...Jackets&subcat=Softshell&model=Venta-MX-Hoody

And that's just two examples without even looking that hard. But I think it kinda brings the Sitka price point into perspective for a western/mountain hunter.


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

I really like my Sitka...Especially Starus and 90%...Though not perfect it fits a niche! For me it's 35 - 50 Degree Weather...Damp but not pouring rain. Leaves on the trees make Forrest Camo Perfect!

Just my thoughts...


----------



## craitchky (Feb 27, 2008)

I use Sitka for both Western mountain hunting, and Mid-Western treestand hunting. I am 100% percent happy with all of the Open Country Sitka gear, it is just the ticket for active mountain spot and stalk hunting.
I am 90% percent happy with the Treestand (now Elevated) gear. I like the early season stuff; 90%, merino, Traverse, just fine. The Stratus is great, but like what was mentioned before, the legs don't zip up enough to get over your boots, which means when I get to where I am going, I need to take my boots off to get the bibs on. They do pick up a lot of burrs, but so did almost all of my other brands of gear. The Fanatic is great as well, but like what was mentioned earlier, all of the under layers have collars, so when you try to zip up the Fanatic, you really feel constricted around the neck. 
As far as water resistance, that is not really an issue, when it is going to rain, it is usually warm enough that I am in the Stratus gear, and my Downpour gear fits over that just fine. If I am in my Fanatic, it is snow, and that is not an issue, I just spent 4 hours in the snow today in IL, and was not wet at all.
Both the Stratus and the Fanatic are as quiet, or quieter than all of the other gear I have owned.
I have had zero issues with fuzzing or fading, and all of the gear seem well made, and is holding up fine, most of it on its 3rd season now. 
Is it perfect, no, but it certainly does the job for me.


----------



## dneafsey (Dec 16, 2013)

Ok so my field test are in. Thursday January 16th to January 18th Temps ranged from low 20's to mid 30's while testing.

I hunted in the following:

Sitka- Incinerator Jacket and Stratus pants and Beanie. I also had on the Traverse zip T

In the stand in the morning with temperatures in the 20's the base layer Zip T and the Incinerator jacket and hat was a home run, very quiet and warm. While walking through the woods to my hunting area I had the jacket wide open and had no complaints.
In the stand I did notice with the hood of the Incinerator up it created a brushing noise but no biggie. Overall very happy with the Incinerator jacket. BTW I had more than one person ask me what the hell kinda camo pattern is that lol
Now on to the Stratus pants.
Excellent to walk in with a very lite pair of base layer pants but while in the stand and sitting on my seat that had some snow and ice which I brushed off as much as possible I notice how fast the material absorbed moisture and kind of made my butt super wet, wish Sitka made these pants in Gortex. I may sell the Stratus pants and just go for the Incinerator bibs but then I will be locked in with super insulated bibs on not so cold days hmmm what to do.

So overall the jacket and zip T are a home run but the pants I am so sure. Maybe I will sleep on that. Almost forgot the Beanie-best hat I own!!! super warm and covers ears and back of neck, great design.

Wanting on the Stratus pants to dry and will also compare if there is any fading going on as reported by another member.

Hope this help out someone out there.

Dan


----------



## us326544 (Nov 15, 2010)

dneafsey said:


> Ok so my field test are in. Thursday January 16th to January 18th Temps ranged from low 20's to mid 30's while testing.
> 
> I hunted in the following:
> 
> ...


Get the Incinerator Bibs, they are awesome. You won't have any issues. Find them on sale or used though LOL


----------



## dneafsey (Dec 16, 2013)

That is the plan, I check the threads often but if you see anything while your browsing can you give me a shout-thanks

Do you walk to your stand with them on or carry them??


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

kodiakfly said:


> I'll add this to my original statement; I think that a lot of people need to remember "what" Sitka (or Kyptek, Kuiu, etc...) are "meant" to be. Western/mountain/active hunting clothing. I keep reading about it not being warm enough and it being too expensive. By comparison to a standard puff jacket from Cabelas for sitting in a tree stand, sure it cost more and it's not as warm. I read in this thread the Jetstream jacket isn't warm enough....it's not supposed to be warm. It's a shell. The insulation beneath it is supposed to be warm, the Jetstream is there to block the wind and light precip.
> 
> I think of these companies as being Arc'teryx, Marmot, Mountain Hardwear, etc, but with camo and with hunting features. Go look at what Arc'teryx shells and windstopper garments cost, and you'll see they're largely the same price, materials and quality.
> 
> ...


Very well written and it seems to be a pretty consistent theme that sitka is the tops for mountain hunting.


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

pikemaster11 said:


> Very well written and it seems to be a pretty consistent theme that sitka is the tops for mountain hunting.


Sitka in the optifade open pattern, I believe those clothes are built differently than the optifade forest line.


----------



## MikeL (Feb 17, 2003)

How is the construction of the open country line different than the forest line?


----------



## moonshiner (Feb 28, 2010)

kodiakfly makes a great point about Sitka's pedigree being for Mtn Hunting. Thats exactly why I bought the items I did & now why most a have been sold because things being what hey are I dont see myself heading out West any more. I am Keeping my Dakota Vest & my Down Pour Jacket tho. Not much use having that kinda $$$ n a closet just to drive 5 miles to crawl in a tree stand here in Mid Missouri.

My thoughts about some of the dissatisfaction is that some people think & I'm not going to say they are wrong that the higher end gear should be all things to all people. Not possible unfortunately

Over all this as been one of the better threads to read.


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

MikeL said:


> How is the construction of the open country line different than the forest line?


The outerwear is a soft shell and the treestand stuff is a brushed fabric


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

pikemaster11 said:


> The outerwear is a soft shell and the treestand stuff is a brushed fabric


I think that was a mistake right there. I prefer soft shell when hunting from a treestand. Doesnt make as much noise as many of the brushed fabrics when it come on contact with the bark on a tree. Plus it sheds burrs and goes through briars much better.


----------



## DeerCook (Jan 23, 2006)

I love the Sitka Fanatic Jacket and Bibs for the cold weather. With a little base layers for appropriate conditions it's as warm as it gets for me really. I can't imagine too much warmer for me. When it's really cold, I use the sub zero marino wool undergarments and a wool vest with the fanatic stuff and MAN....... It better be COLD!!


----------



## yhudson (Apr 24, 2011)

The most used Jacket I own is the Sitka 90%. Elk hunting to Deer hunting it's my go to jacket. 

That said... I've got other hunting/camping pieces in Kuiu and Firstlite that are my favorites as well. My point is, there is a lot of good clothing to get stuck on one company.


----------



## us326544 (Nov 15, 2010)

yhudson said:


> The most used Jacket I own is the Sitka 90%. Elk hunting to Deer hunting it's my go to jacket.
> 
> That said... I've got other hunting/camping pieces in Kuiu and Firstlite that are my favorites as well. My point is, there is a lot of good clothing to get stuck on one company.


Well said. I have some of the core4element stuff and I have found it to be comparable in quality. An example is the 90% pants...I have a set of these and a set of the Element pants. I cant tell any difference in the two (other than camo), and they are my "go to" pants.


----------



## clafountain2 (Nov 7, 2010)

after reading this stuff from you guys who have used it for a bit i decided to return all sitka items i got for christmas to cabelas....a stratus coat and pants, traverse balaclava and hat....

I ended up buying what i originally wanted...Under Armour Coat and pants, a hat, camo crew shirt, gloves, and 2 t shirts...still had 220 left to spend and bought a new set of rain gear since mine was getting small on me cabelas has it on sale so i got a coat and bibs and a camo vest for layering up....got all this for the 4 sitka items i had....


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

clafountain2 said:


> after reading this stuff from you guys who have used it for a bit i decided to return all sitka items i got for christmas to cabelas....a stratus coat and pants, traverse balaclava and hat....
> 
> I ended up buying what i originally wanted...Under Armour Coat and pants, a hat, camo crew shirt, gloves, and 2 t shirts...still had 220 left to spend and bought a new set of rain gear since mine was getting small on me cabelas has it on sale so i got a coat and bibs and a camo vest for layering up....got all this for the 4 sitka items i had....


Cool..let us know how that works out for you,next year but you never got to test the Sitka stuff to know the difference...either way Iam happy you are happy..ha


----------



## dneafsey (Dec 16, 2013)

I agree, you should have field tested it. Something sold you on Sitka just wish you would have given it a try. Resale value of worn once Sitka is awesome.

Dan


----------



## clafountain2 (Nov 7, 2010)

dneafsey said:


> I agree, you should have field tested it. Something sold you on Sitka just wish you would have given it a try. Resale value of worn once Sitka is awesome.
> 
> Dan


yeah it looked cool and needed an idea for christmas from my inlaws....


----------



## WhitetailAce (May 16, 2012)

I really like the Travers line Sitka has, and after wearing several pieces from the Traverse line I ended up buying the Downpour jacket and pants because I really needed new rain gear. But when I got the rain gear for Christmas, my first impressions were very disappointing. To me it looks and feels very cheap and the outer material I can tell just my the feel that it will pickup everything and anything in the CRP fields. I have not actually wore the set in the field yet, so hopefully it will be worth the money.

On a side note Sitka and Simms are somehow related (not sure how) but I will always have nothing but good things to say about Simms gear. I thought when I tried a few items from the Sitka gear I was going to feel the same way. Now I am not so sure.


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

aren't these made with cotton? If they are there's the problem.


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

nodog said:


> aren't these made with cotton? If they are there's the problem.


There is NO cotton in any sitka clothing. Lol


----------



## Camp Creeker (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for saving me a ton of money that I was going to spend on that stuff. I really don't want to experiment at those prices.


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

Those of you turned away. You do realize it is maybe 5 bad reviews on this thread versus the thousands they sell? Seems like those of you turned away without trying were simply looking for this excuse. I'm kind of the same way. Right now my gear is at a different house and I wish I hadn't bought it with these reviews. That doesn't mean I'm going to try it on my own. One thing that can be taken from all this is that different people have different experiences


----------



## WhitetailWriter (Oct 14, 2008)

wekilldeer said:


> Whether or not Sitka (or any other high end brand) is right for you is definately an individual choice. Body type, hunting style, and money all play an important role in the clothing you choose. The fit is very athletic, it wont fit all body types well. I think that Sitka is geared primarily for the western spot-and-stalk hunter despite increased efforts by sitka to cater toward whitetail/stand hunting. I feel you can do better for cheaper if you are a stand hunter. With all that being said I feel that for me and the active style hunting that I do, Sitka is worth it. I cant afford a new wardrobe each year but over the last few years I have built a collection that has been very durable and comfortable and fits my hunting needs perfectly. I have never tried Core 4 Element, or other new gen athletic hunting wear but I am pleased enough with my Sitka gear that I dont have too.


Well said. I've tried about everything and in my opinion the Sitka system and overall quality is the best. I have both the western (open country) systems and the tree stand (forest) systems and to this point I have found no equal. I will say that I too get annoyed with burrs getting stuck in the "fuzzy" part of the forest pants, but I've had that with a lot of other companies as well. Super quiet, but a maintenance issue. That being said, I am able to hunt in sub-zero temperatures comfortably without being bulked up. I was hunting Illinois right after Christmas and the temps dropped to -10 wind chill the one day and I was comfortable for hours with just the merino base, Kelvin jacket, and Stratus jacket. The western system has been incredible and I can go several days on a backpack hunt in rough country and it still feels great. The clothing is designed to move with your body so you're not exhausted by fighting your clothing all day and this is huge when trying to endure long western hunts. To each his own I suppose, but I wouldn't trade my Sitka in for anything.


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

Fulldraw1972 said:


> There is NO cotton in any sitka clothing. Lol


none in mine either. For grins read this review


http://www.amazon.com/Sitka-Gear-So...TF8&qid=1390427921&sr=8-2&keywords=sitka+gear

Love the product care shpeal. Just what I want in hunting clothes...spray n wash, riiiiight.

Product Care:
•Wash: Machine wash warm (104 degrees F). Powder or liquid detergent. No fabric softener. Follow manufacturer's instructions. 
•Dry-clean: If professionally dry-cleaned, request clear, distilled solvent rinse and a spray repellent. Follow manufacturer's instructions. 
•Iron: Steam-iron warm, placing a towel or cloth between the garment and the iron. There is no need to iron the garment until it is completely dry. 
•Bleach: No chlorine bleach. It may damage your garment. 
•Dry: Tumble-dry warm. The heat from the dryer will help reactivate the durable water repellent (DWR) treatment on your garment's outer fabric. 
•Water-repellent treatment: Gore recommends applying a topical water repellency restorative (DWR treatment) for outdoor fabrics, available at your local outdoor retailer. Wash-in treatments are not recommended, as they can affect the garment's breathability. 
•Stain removal: Use a pre-wash treatment such as Shout or Spray 'n Wash, following the manufacturer's instructions. Rinse well.


----------



## ohioshooter68 (Jan 10, 2009)

Here's a picture of my stratus bibs 2 years after use.....

I am extremely disappointed in how fragile the fabric is to the elements over time.

I have 2 HUGE holes and am missing fabric all over the legs from hunting. I don't know where everyone hunts but we have multi-flora rose bushes and other brush that is hard on your clothes. I don't walk down a paved trail to my stand all the time. Sitka needs to improve the durability of the fabric. IN MY OPINION it's not worth the money if it falls apart after a couple years of use.

I love virtually all aspects of the gear, except for the most important part.....


----------



## Timmyroe (Nov 13, 2012)

Everyone keeps bringing up their mountain hunting gear and we are not even talking about that!

The whitetail gear is just not up to spec I am telling you that.i spent the money and that is as honest as it gets.they need huge improvements other wise stay away from this for whitetail stand hunting or having to pass through brush and burrs to get To your stand.

I really think some of these ppl might be tied into sitka that keep throwing up things saying how great it is or they are where I was trying to justify all that money spent.

Again this is not about the mountain clothing line! I have no experience with that.We are talking about the whitetail stand hunting cold weather stuff!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Ohio send it back to sitka they'll fix them for u


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

Timmyroe said:


> Everyone keeps bringing up their mountain hunting gear and we are not even talking about that!
> 
> The whitetail gear is just not up to spec I am telling you that.i spent the money and that is as honest as it gets.they need huge improvements other wise stay away from this for whitetail stand hunting or having to pass through brush and burrs to get To your stand.
> 
> ...


Per the OP there was no whitetail only classification. He said Sitka and buying high end clothing. 
With that said, with a base layer, insulating layer and outer layer of the mtn line is what I will be sporting in a tree in Ne come November.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

I didn't read all the pages. I read that the OP bought gear that didn't fit his style, and now he is on a mission to make sure others don't buy the gear?

Amazingly enough I've had the opposite experience; the Fanatic set has been the warmest and most comfortable outerwear set I've owned. Only thing that would tempt me at the moment is GWW. I get cold easy, but not in Fanatic. So each to their own, but don't knock something you haven't tried.


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

That's real talk.
Probably ok for hunting out west but total fail for hunting out of trees. You can't change my mind... I was a owners of the gear.


----------



## Corbo74 (Jan 23, 2014)

I use icebreaker for my base and middle layer because they are not just camo you can just wear them anytime thats how i justified it to my wife anyway for my outer layer I use Kuiu attack pants and a guide jacket.


----------



## btdtexas (Jun 11, 2013)

Sitka is so expensive I wonder how much more it is worn than other gear. You spend that much money and I think there is a tendency to wear it with greater frequency than lower cost items. So I wonder if on an equal wear basis, it might wear better than some think. I know some folks who made the jump into some Sitka stuff and they wear it pretty much every hunt. Whereas Whitetail hunting in Texas, a lot of us try to wear a different set for each individual hunt, i.e., morning, afternoon, next day, etc.


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Gore owns Sitka gear and they have the best warranty in the business so if you have a defective product then call them and they will replace it or Fix it. I deal with all brand of clothing and I see and hear all kinds of complaints and Positive feed back on clothing. And I have to say Sitka has the best rating out of all the brands I have been selling over the years.


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

LetThemGrow said:


> I didn't read all the pages. I read that the OP bought gear that didn't fit his style, and now he is on a mission to make sure others don't buy the gear?
> 
> Amazingly enough I've had the opposite experience; the Fanatic set has been the warmest and most comfortable outerwear set I've owned. Only thing that would tempt me at the moment is GWW. I get cold easy, but not in Fanatic. So each to their own, but don't knock something you haven't tried.


Wow, is that the slant you got? He wasnt out on a mission so that others dont buy gear. Just because someone doesn't like something and posts it up, doesn't mean they're trying to dissuade others. How reliable is a rating when only people with positive feedback respond?


----------



## flippertn (Jul 29, 2011)

I see no reason to purchase any of it unless u just have the money to burn which most of us don't. Ton of gear out there that does at least 90% if not 100 as good a job at 50% of the cost.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

I just purchased 3 Sitka pieces...90% pant in forest, Tool Bucket in forest, and a 90% jacket in black for blinds. Personally, it is way too expensive for me, but I got great season-end deals so I figured I would try and report back. I have a bunch of other types of gear, and will compare and contrast what I find.

Personally, here in Georgia, I find the Sitka line to be too warm and/or not full flushed out for what we need. I hope that improves.

Also, Ohio I would be PISSED if I had a pair of pants like that. I have a pair of Mountain Hardwear pants, a jacket, and a windstopper fleece I ski in and and have since '97. Still looks like new and I have used the crap out of it...skiing, backpacking, etc. Stuff this expensive should last or be replaced...

The rep for the SE is Park Burns...track him down and I bet they will replace it...


----------



## skyhunter (Dec 1, 2003)

I agree, they never appealed to me, but for a different reason. would have liked to see a pullover with no zippers. I won't wear a jacket to bowhunt or any thing with zippers. I use a layer system (up to five) with a fleece outer layer and sometimes the quietest fleece/windstopper outer layer there is, which is built just like a cotton pullover sweatshirt, but these jackets are not bowhunter friendly for me.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

jaytea24 said:


> couldn't disagree more
> 
> if you aren't warm in a fanatic suit at 30 degrees you have issues. i wear mine into single digits.


Me too. it is very warm stuff. Very happy with my Sitka and Kuiu clothes.


----------



## 1smoothredneck (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks for the post, op! Good info, and greatly
Appreciated.


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

boarman1 said:


> Gore owns Sitka gear and they have the best warranty in the business so if you have a defective product then call them and they will replace it or Fix it. I deal with all brand of clothing and I see and hear all kinds of complaints and Positive feed back on clothing. And I have to say Sitka has the best rating out of all the brands I have been selling over the years.


The customer service from Sitka was really good. They did replace my first set of stratus bibs due to the fading from one wash. The people I spoke with were polite and helpful. I just had to text a picture of my shipping receipt and they sent out my bibs the same day. Again, there are a lot of positives for Sitka: their mountain clothing, their customer service, the camo pattern. I was not wanting this to come across as me hating Sitka. It was to give a prospective buyer some real life feedback, so they can make an informed decision.

There have been a couple of other people that have posted that said the outer wear fades and gets fuzzy. Also a few mentioned the bunching up of all the zippers around the neck. To some this may not be a big deal and would have no problem buying Sitka for treestand hunting, for others, like me, with some of the little things and some of the bigger problems I had, it was a deal breaker.

To all of those who enjoy the Sitka line, I am really glad you have found something that you enjoy and makes hunting more productive and comfortable. I can see on both sides of the likes and dislikes. Good luck to all in finding what works for you.


----------



## fulldrawlife (Dec 15, 2013)

I live in central Canada where temps go as low as -55, and when your spending a day in the back country in that cold of weather you truly are trusting your life with your gear. All i wear in winter is sitka because i can layer so well that if i start getting to warm i can unzip a jacket anf cool off or if i start getting cold i put another layer on very quick. I hunt whitetails, bear and moose wearing sitka gear and its ideal for every situation i find myself in. Every company will get a bad review but for me, with how hard i hunt and how hard i am on gear i need the best. I'd rather spend good money on sitka then cheap out and find myself with ripped and wreaked clothes out in the canadian wilderness.


----------



## Cue772 (Mar 3, 2011)

I just dont think I need too much in the way of expensive clothing technology when still hunting. I need as much warmth and comfort with as little bulk as I can find. Wool is great and not going to break the bank. Layered for warmth and a waterproof shell to throw on fits the bill for me. 

But I do not often hunt from a stand anymore. I train all year for 2 weeks in the mountains chasing elk in Sept. To me.. this is where these expensive options shine. They breathe and fit for being on the move. Sitka is perfect for this kind of hunt, but there are still less expensive options. Good post.. they are all valid pros and cons. I would agree more than not however I have buddies that swear by Sitka gear and use it every season.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

skyhunter said:


> I agree, they never appealed to me, but for a different reason. would have liked to see a pullover with no zippers. I won't wear a jacket to bowhunt or any thing with zippers. I use a layer system (up to five) with a fleece outer layer and sometimes the quietest fleece/windstopper outer layer there is, which is built just like a cotton pullover sweatshirt, but these jackets are not bowhunter friendly for me.


I find the Fanatic very bow hunter friendly but each to their own...


----------



## jordanrw23 (Dec 9, 2012)

Have you looked at kuiu? The same guy who made Sitka makes kuiu. He sold Sitka to Gore because they wanted to be more easternized. So then he created Kuiu. Claims to be a better product then Sitka at half the cost. They can do this by cutting out the middle man and selling directly off if their sight. The warranty is outstanding on kuiu gear. My only complaint about them is a friend of mine ordered gaiters in Oct and still hasn't received them yet. Other then that I'd go with kryptek or kuiu.


----------



## Obi-wanShinobi (Nov 6, 2008)

^^^

KUIU gear is some of the best out there but I would not recommend it for late season treestand hunting because it was never meant for it. Here was my late season set-up and I was still super cold.

Merino base layers
Sitka Traverse 
Marmot 800 fill down jacket
KUIU Guide 

I'm on the hunt for new late season system and giving the Sitka Incinerator a good look.


----------



## chuckrozasrn (Mar 29, 2009)

i love kuiu also, seems with merino base layers, then superdown jacket , then guide jacket that's all ive needed in teens with wind!!!!


----------



## Anadrol (Aug 17, 2009)

The OP's comment about, "if it's that expensive it should be waterproof" is pretty problematic. If you want 100% waterproof, then you'll need a wetsuit or maybe a house! 

Even Sitka's rain gear isn't built so that you can go swimming in it and stay dry. It has some breathability so that you can move and it will eventually leak. All the hunting apparel companies could just glue a rubber fishing rainsuit material on to the outside of all their stuff but you'd HATE it


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Anadrol said:


> The OP's comment about, "if it's that expensive it should be waterproof" is pretty problematic. If you want 100% waterproof, then you'll need a wetsuit or maybe a house!
> 
> Even Sitka's rain gear isn't built so that you can go swimming in it and stay dry. It has some breathability so that you can move and it will eventually leak. All the hunting apparel companies could just glue a rubber fishing rainsuit material on to the outside of all their stuff but you'd HATE it


I disagree. No one is saying anything about swimming just sitting in the rain. I have a set of the Onyx soft shelled rain gear that I have never got wet in. I sat through a flat out down pour for a hour with light rain all day and stayed dry. Plus it breathes well enough that i wear it even when it is dry. The jacket and pants cost less than one piece of the sitka gear. I can put my phone in the jacket pocket during a rain storm and it won't get wet.


----------



## Anadrol (Aug 17, 2009)

Kb83 said:


> I disagree. No one is saying anything about swimming just sitting in the rain. I have a set of the Onyx soft shelled rain gear that I have never got wet in. I sat through a flat out down pour for a hour with light rain all day and stayed dry. Plus it breathes well enough that i wear it even when it is dry. The jacket and pants cost less than one piece of the sitka gear. I can put my phone in the jacket pocket during a rain storm and it won't get wet.


I don't dispute anything you said, but again you're talking about rainwear vs insulated outerwear. Waterproofness isn't the only measuring stick.


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

I really like layering with First Lite merino, then if you happen to get wet your not screwed, still holds some warmth. Also it just seems like wool is so much better at holding less scent (not scent free). So many of these synthetics get a stench! Been down the Sitka path just didnt like it when hunting here in MI- hit briars and its ripped. I like First Lite's outerwear but it noisy.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Anadrol said:


> I don't dispute anything you said, but again you're talking about rainwear vs insulated outerwear. Waterproofness isn't the only measuring stick.


I agree. I have never read the specs on the sitka gear to know if it says water resistant or water proof. If it days water proof then I dang well expect to stay dry. However if it is built for other activities and stated water resistant then I can't see complaining if you get wet. Do they sell a dedicated rain gear and does that work?


----------



## Anadrol (Aug 17, 2009)

Kb83 said:


> I agree. I have never read the specs on the sitka gear to know if it says water resistant or water proof. If it days water proof then I dang well expect to stay dry. However if it is built for other activities and stated water resistant then I can't see complaining if you get wet. Do they sell a dedicated rain gear and does that work?


Yes they do. It's called downpour. I don't own it but I haven't heard anyone say they got wet in it.


----------



## skyhunter (Dec 1, 2003)

Anadrol said:


> The OP's comment about, "if it's that expensive it should be waterproof" is pretty problematic. If you want 100% waterproof, then you'll need a wetsuit or maybe a house!


you called the OP's comment "problematic" and then said that to be totally waterproof you would need a wetsuit.

FYI, a wetsuit is designed to let water in. now back to your original statement. problematic?


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

Kb83 said:


> I agree. I have never read the specs on the sitka gear to know if it says water resistant or water proof. If it days water proof then I dang well expect to stay dry. However if it is built for other activities and stated water resistant then I can't see complaining if you get wet. Do they sell a dedicated rain gear and does that work?


The pieces I sold were water resistant, my point was for the price they should be waterproof or totally silent and they are neither.


----------



## jmenz860 (Dec 4, 2013)

I have for sale a complete sitka fanatic set.I used all these item 4 times total this past year. The pack is brand new without the tags never seen outside. All is like new condition. So here is what i got all like new no defects holes rips or any sort of problems. Call or text me at 19209128554 or send me pm on here but texting is fastest reply. all in superb new condition. willing to seel item seperate for right price. 

Sitka Fanatic Jacket medium
Sitka Fanatic Bibs medium
Traverse zip t optifade forest medium
Traverse bottoms optifade forest medium
traverse beane optifade forest one size
Traverse balacalva optifade forest one size
traverse gloves optifade forest medieum
Sitka Ascent 14 day pack Optifade Forest (Rare dont make anymore and mine is brand new)


----------



## jmenz860 (Dec 4, 2013)

i would take 1000 obo for all the gear it retails for 1300 and only was worn four times so it basically is brand new plus shipping is on me as well. also the pack is rare they dont make them anymore havent used it yet brand new


----------



## ddip81 (Dec 2, 2015)

*Thanks*



pikemaster11 said:


> This is meant to give information for those deciding whether to try some high end camo. It is not meant to be a bash, in fact there are a lot of things about Sitka clothing that I really like. I did keep some pieces, but most of the outer wear I decided was not worth the price. I get a 40% discount and even at that, I sold my Stratus Bibs, Stratus Jacket, Fanatic Vest, and Kelvin Jacket. I kept the incinerator hat, merino wool top and bottom, traverse hooded sweatshirt, and a jetstream jacket for everyday use.
> 
> This is based off of using the pieces for the 2013 hunting season
> 
> ...




Thanks for the review, was thinking about it myself.


----------



## Honolua (Jun 6, 2013)

I have never understood the sitka mania...especially at those prices.


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Honolua said:


> I have never understood the sitka mania...especially at those prices.


^^^THIS! A lot of company's out there make the same gear at 1/2 the price...Now if your just an Optifade/Gore fan then knock yourself out but, KUIU makes better stuff IMO.


----------



## eliminator2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Any you would like to name? I'd be interested.


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

eliminator2 said:


> Any you would like to name? I'd be interested.


Kryptek & Kuiu!!! Their whitetail line is hard to beat for a Midwest hunter,but some of their prices for items that a Midwest hunter would be attracted to are bonkers!!! I think it's $389.00 for the Fanatic Jacket & 399.00 for the bibs... That's $800 gone & you haven't even begun to add up the base layers cost! You can purchase the whole Teton line from Kuiu for $750 & that covers you!!! Now if you go to Diggs Outdoors they have good sales on Sitka. I believe it's Leo Outdoors that offer 40% off on Sitka but you have to be an employee of a state agency...


----------



## eliminator2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Bryan Thacker said:


> Kryptek & Kuiu!!! Their whitetail line is hard to beat for a Midwest hunter,but some of their prices for items that a Midwest hunter would be attracted to are bonkers!!! I think it's $389.00 for the Fanatic Jacket & 399.00 for the bibs... That's $800 gone & you haven't even begun to add up the base layers cost! You can purchase the whole Teton line from Kui for $750 & that covers you!!! Now if you go to Diggs Outdoors they have good sales on Sitka. I believe it's Leo Outdoors that offer 40% off on Sitka but you have to be an employee of a state agency...


Thanks


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Bryan Thacker said:


> ^^^THIS! A lot of company's out there make the same gear at 1/2 the price...Now if your just an Optifade/Gore fan then knock yourself out but, KUIU makes better stuff IMO.


I had a couple pieces of Kuiu and thought the stuff was garbage. First lite is a little better but the fit and sizing is a little off.

Sitka might be expensive but it's probably the best clothing I have ever owned.


----------



## eliminator2 (Feb 19, 2011)

enkriss said:


> I had a couple pieces of Kuiu and thought the stuff was garbage. First lite is a little better but the fit and sizing is a little off.
> 
> Sitka might be expensive but it's probably the best clothing I have ever owned.


Yep..I went cabelas the other nite, thinking I was going to save some money and sell my Sitka for mto50. Not going to happen the mto50 blizzard jacket was so dang heavy thought it was a cinder block. It looked warm but I'd bet it was As heavy as my incinerator bibs and jacket together. Kryptec was nice but loud in my opinion. Never tried kuiu just read that people said it was made for lanky guys?


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Comparing anything kuiu for whitetail hunting from treestands to Sitka's whitetail line is totally asinine. it inst even close.


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

trial153 said:


> Comparing anything kuiu for whitetail hunting from treestands to Sitka's whitetail line is totally asinine. it inst even close.


While I haven't tried the new whitetail line from Sitka,it does look very nice! It looks idea for a Midwestern hunter like myself,however, I hunted in the Kuiu Merino 210 base layers & socks,with the Kuiu Guide Pant/Jacket over it & a Kuiu Quix Down jacket over it on the really cold days & loved it!!! I did get chilly a few times when it got down in the teens but never got downright cold...

All my Kuiu pieces together we're around 6-$700 as I purchased a lot of those on sale which Kuiu has a few times a year & Sitka NEVER has sales!!!

The 6-$700 consisted of Merino 210 base layers,socks,jacket,pants & a down jacket. That would have only bought the Fanatic Jacket & Pant from Sitka!!! Now,the Fanatic system looks awesome but, by the time you add base layers,gloves,etc... Your talking +$1,000! Most Midwest hunters don't have that kind of coin to shell out for hunting clothing...

That being said,I'd like to try the new whitetail line & may do so this upcoming year! I've never even considered First Lite because none of their clothing even remotely looks warm, not to mention every time I've gone to their site they NEVER have anything above size Large.LOL


----------



## jessejamesNY (Dec 12, 2009)

I know this is an older thread. I'm looking at the elevated 2 pattern. By far the best looking pattern out there. I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on the equinox pants and fanatic hoody, fanatic vest, hat and fanatic gloves. Anyone have info on these newer products.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

jessejamesNY said:


> I know this is an older thread. I'm looking at the elevated 2 pattern. By far the best looking pattern out there. I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on the equinox pants and fanatic hoody, fanatic vest, hat and fanatic gloves. Anyone have info on these newer products.


Yea they are awesome!...lol


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Check out my Celsius jacket hanging on the line the other day. That pattern is unreal.











Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steed (Dec 25, 2005)

jessejamesNY said:


> I know this is an older thread. I'm looking at the elevated 2 pattern. By far the best looking pattern out there. I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on the equinox pants and fanatic hoody, fanatic vest, hat and fanatic gloves. Anyone have info on these newer products.


I have the fanatic goody and gloves.. They are very good. Hoody balled up a little by cuffs. Just bought equinox pants,so we will see.


----------



## ego260 (Dec 26, 2011)

jessejamesNY said:


> I know this is an older thread. I'm looking at the elevated 2 pattern. By far the best looking pattern out there. I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on the equinox pants and fanatic hoody, fanatic vest, hat and fanatic gloves. Anyone have info on these newer products.


Just as a suggestion, but maybe you should look at getting a stratus set or fanatic lite set. I think you will get more use from those sets versus what you picked out. I have the fanatic hoody and wouldn't suggest it as a starter piece, overpriced for what it is. I'd get the Celsius jacket before the hoody. The equinox pants are nice, but can only be used up to a certain temperature. You can wear the stratus set up to 60 and be comfortable.


----------

